
Salvator: An automatic birthday wisher and notifier - thealphadollar
https://www.github.com/thealphadollar/salvator
======
thealphadollar
Salvator is a bot which uses puppeteer to scrape the list of birthdays from
Facebook and sends them a personal message. It also sends the user an email
notification with the list of birthdays and their profile link.

It was made with keeping in mind the people who don't want to use facebook but
still, can't miss out on the important birthdays and hence they are delivered
to your mail; who doesn't check mails now?

